# WTT - 650s for 550s



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

*I have 5 - MB650s Outside Lam I want to trade for 6 - MB 550s.* I'd prefer the Closed Jaw versions...

Got the 650s from another Michigan trapper in Evart, but have decided to try to run all 550s.

The 650s have been dyed/waxed, but were said to be never put in the ground. Can't say for sure, but they are STRONG. 

Thought I'd put it on here before Tman..


Any interest ?


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

why was i not informed of this during the convention? i am always out of the loop. not that i trap beavers or anything of that size...


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I've been himming and hawing about it since I picked them up in Evart..

650s are the cadillac of bobcat/yote traps. IMHO just a bit too stout for fox, which I would like to set them for too..

Buy me 6 MB550s and I will give you these 5....... You'd be making money... 650s are $21.25 each......550s are $16 That's $106.25 for $96..... These are ready to rewax and go...  

You've got cats over there.... Set these "yote" traps and see what you get....


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i dont need to BUY you any... i got a bunch! some i dont believe have hit the dirt yet.. :16suspect let me get back up north saturday and if you havent got rid of them bye than... we may be able to hog-trade something out. right now im in GR waiting to see my grandkids and take them to the pool


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

besides my brookie-bro.. we dont have a CAT SEASON over here. :rant:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> besides my brookie-bro.. we dont have a CAT SEASON over here. :rant:


 
they were caught in Wexford Co..........

Think about it.. Unless someone else steps up they ain't going anywhere. I know they'd be gone in a day on Tman, but I really am not that worked up about it..


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

have fun with the grandkids!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> have fun with the grandkids!


i will if i can locate them... sheezzzz they knew i was coming and they took off on me. my son just called and said he will locate them and bring them over to swim all night with.... PaPa


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*550's are AWESOME!!!!!!*


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> *550's are AWESOME!!!!!!*


 
I know..... 650s are awesomer, just a little too awesome for the tiny greys I encounter....


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

If Wiggler don't trade you I will. I have 6 brand new 550's for you.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll give him till Monday or so...


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

He's been in GR the last few days. Stopped by my place, on his way back north and has a function tonight. Shoot him a pm tomorrow ... he should be back to normal by then.:coco:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I know. He told me he was out for the weekend. No rush..


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i am home... i will be in the man-cave to check said 550's and get them ready for a trade. i believe they will have full metal jacket on them. but they are basically new. they are the nicest multi-trap i have, but to have some cougar/wolverine 650's would be good to have in the "cave" in case the need arises. further confirmation will come as i locate "your" traps.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

just let me know buddy.

Looks like you had fun this weekend!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

had fun the last few nights.. :corkysm55 man you should have seen my friends larry's place over bye Homestead Dam on the Bestie... this guy has every toy a man could want .. he owns 6 giant John Deer tractors that are from the 50's that run like a top. he is a collector of stuff. i decided after seeing his place... id like to be rich too. :yikes: i guess i should have bought a few RV dealerships when i was young and than sell them for billions when i got older... what was i thinking??? :banghead3


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

550s are hanging in the backyard. Just sprayed them with degreaser..

I don't care what Ed says, you are alright in my book.:lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> 550s are hanging in the backyard. Just sprayed them with degreaser..
> 
> I don't care what Ed says, you are alright in my book.:lol:


sweeet glad ya like'em.. i take great care of my stuff... they look brand new dont they? :SHOCKED: :coolgleam


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I don't care what Ed says, you are alright in my book.:lol:


 :coco::coco::coco:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> :coco::coco::coco:


:corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :Welcome::Welcome:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Crush your fingers yet?

:gaga:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Crush your fingers yet?
> 
> :gaga:


 :gaga: im heading out to play with them right now


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i have for better judgement on my part decided to use my 2 feet to set this trap... :lol: :gaga: :gaga: they scare the Bee-Gee's out of me... LMAO!! what a nice trap though. i really dont think they will be that bad for fox.. i know there is alot of power between those jaws... :help:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Several people told me they got fox in them and held them with minimal damage.

Several told me they lost a lot of fox in them.

Scary is right.. Try setting the pan to the night latch.....:yikes:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Several people told me they got fox in them and held them with minimal damage.
> 
> Several told me they lost a lot of fox in them.
> 
> Scary is right.. Try setting the pan to the night latch.....:yikes:


*you mean there is a night-latch on them???? :SHOCKED: :yikes: :gaga:*


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

bet your bippy...

thing is, there is no dead jaw, so you have to sneak your finner up and under... Or trust you can feel the nite latch....:tdo12::yikes:

MTP makes some mean gear....


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> bet your bippy...
> 
> thing is, there is no dead jaw, so you have to sneak your finner up and under... Or trust you can feel the nite latch....:tdo12::yikes:
> 
> MTP makes some mean gear....


Al, get your sweet wife on the video camera!! This thread aint gonna amount to crap, unless we see video of you setting those traps.

Just think ... you were afraid of the Monty #2 dogless.:lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> Al, get your sweet wife on the video camera!! This thread aint gonna amount to crap, unless we see video of you setting those traps.
> 
> Just think ... you were afraid of the Monty #2 dogless.:lol:


:banghead3 :chicken: rotest_e :gaga: :gaga: :help:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

ok, i got my girlfriend to tape me... here it is...







hope this stops any rumors of me being a sissy... :lol: :yikes:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I give that guy credit. I'd have all 3 of those dogs caught before I left the set...

C'mon Al, your phone has video. Have Chris tape you setting one on your knee with your hands..


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

ummmmmmm no! show me yours first! :lol: i double-dog dare ya! :gaga:


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

YOU said she was your girlfriend, but in the video you said she was your sister :16suspect:yikes::lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

hmmm i did not notice i said such things... LMAO!!!! we do things a little different up here in the north! :yikes::yikes: :help:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

motorcityhtps said:


> YOU said she was your girlfriend, but in the video you said she was your sister :16suspect:yikes::lol:


Why did ya think he has to go south every winter??:lol::lol::lol:


----------

